# Eclipse System 6 LED retrofit



## mrdwong (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,

I did a search in this topic, but could not find anything. I have an Eclipse System 6 tank and the stock lighting went out. Replacing the bulb didn't do anything and I want to put in some LED lighting instead of replacing the whole unit. Nothing fancy in this tank. no live plants. No exotic fish. Just plain and simple.

Is there something out there I can put together and fasten it to the hood of the tank without much fuss? I did this with a System 12 and Marineland had a product that I could easily mount, but they don't have one short enough to fit in the System 6. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Derrick


----------



## dieseldoc (Feb 2, 2010)

In one of my local hobby shops I saw LED light strips with an adheasive backing that may work. The were selling it off a large roll by the foot.I also believe I've seen this stuff on ebay and superbrightled.com


----------



## Three6s (Nov 5, 2012)

Do LED lights provide a good spectrum for plants?


----------



## dieseldoc (Feb 2, 2010)

Well that depends upon the LED from what I have read


----------

